# International Betta Congress (IBC)



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

I just joined the International Betta Congress this past week and got my access to the members-only sections of the website yesterday.

For anyone considering breeding for the first time, I just wanted to note that the Technical Assistance Library alone--not even counting anything else--is worth the $20 a year fee.

We tend to think that we can find the answers to anything on the internet, and while that may be true, finding the answers you know are right is substantially more difficult. I got more out of an hour of perusing the IBC library than I have in many hours of Googling various topics.

I highly recommend you join, if you haven't!


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

+1
Yep. I felt the same way.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm good friends with the IBC president.. lol, we just spent a few hours chatting last night as it is. There will be some small changes to the IBC coming up, but all will be good! There is nothing but better coming since he became president  Glad you are happy with it!


----------



## mentallybetta (Jun 20, 2013)

You talked me into it!
I've been debating the idea of joining now for a while and you've convinced me I won't regret it


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

It's not a lot of money for a lot of information  

If anyone wants any links to some of the IBC groups where you can chat with other breeders let me know


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

> It's not a lot of money for a lot of information


Exactly this. Everything you need to know about betta raising you can find it right there.


----------



## mentallybetta (Jun 20, 2013)

Perhaps I'm a little impatient... but how long does it take to get access to the member site at IBC? I paid the $20 yesterday morning via PayPal and haven't received an email yet from them with login information.

I'd really like to start perusing the site for information... I'm kinda bummed I don't have access yet.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

It does take them a while. I emailed them to get my login info, and then it was several more days before I could get my members-only access. Probably a week in all. :-/


----------



## mentallybetta (Jun 20, 2013)

Ok - thanks for letting me know.

I did get access to their boards and that was quick, but it seems like everyone over there is already over here. lol


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

If you think the TA library is good now.. wait until it is all loaded in there. There is another 10 years worth of articles I am working on getting into a format to be loaded to the new site.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

I joined back in April 2013 and the wealth of knowledge alone has been worht it along with the new wonderful people I've met through the organization. You'll be glad you joined!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm also an IBC member. I haven't looked ul anything in the library though. I've had a pretty busy year. I guess I could do it nos since I've got plenty of time kn my hands now and no fish.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes Drama you should! It's great!


----------

